# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for June 2016 round <==



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Leaving behind the applicants who received their Invitation in the month of May applicants who are still in the waiting list got to move ahead in the hope and anticipation to receive their ITA's in the upcoming rounds of June 2016. 

Best of luck to all the applicants awaiting invitation. Subscribe here and share your views and questions


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Subscribing to the thread  anyone know how long SEN teacher 65 points would wait for an invite?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

What are the dates for sending out an invitations for NSW 190 in June?


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello Frnds,

I have applied for EOI on 19 May with 60 pointer under 2613 ( Programmer analyst) Category .My problem is that I will be losing 5 point on 11 Aug  . Is there is any change to get the call before that ?

One more thing, I will be getting 5 point again on 31 Oct for my experience .so total will come back to 60 again .Now the question is ,as my point will get reduce for sep-oct month ,I won't be consider for draw ,Do I need to update the EOI again in Nov .At present I have kept the last date of current company blank . 

I am not planning for 190 as an option now . Please help me to clear these queries .


----------



## Imxohail (May 24, 2016)

*What are the chances?*

Submitted my EOI on 20th April 2016 for 261313(Software Engineer) with 65 points?

Next invitation round is tomorrow i.e 25th May,2016

Last invitations cut off date was 19th April, I guess!

What are the chances ? Or should I wait till tomorrow to see it myself


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

cyberbeast07 said:


> What are the dates for sending out an invitations for NSW 190 in June?


State nominations do not have a pre defined dates. Once you lodge they can pick it up any time for nomination.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 19 May with 60 pointer under 2613 ( Programmer analyst) Category .My problem is that I will be losing 5 point on 11 Aug  . Is there is any change to get the call before that ?
> 
> ...


Can't say for sure if you would receive an ITA with 60 points before you loose 5 points.

When you loose the 5 points the DOE will change to the date when the point changes and it would change again when point increases taking the current date and time when it increases.


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 19 May with 60 pointer under 2613 ( Programmer analyst) Category .My problem is that I will be losing 5 point on 11 Aug  . Is there is any change to get the call before that ?
> 
> ...


Need more detail - current age & point breakup.
Is there any way to increase your points ? e.g. improve English score!
PArtner skills if any?

Going by history on 261313 -> invites are pts 65 & onwards since past couple of months (not discouraging but being realistic) - It may be hard, honestly when your options are limited then why are you holding back on 190?


----------



## coffee123 (May 25, 2016)

does any one has stats on how many seats across all job codes are left out after the 5/24 draw ?
skillselect site still showing 5/11 stats.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Sub


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

sub


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

*261311 : 60(189) & 65(nsw)*

Subscribing

I have submitted EOI on 25 April for 261311(Analyst Programmer)with 65 points NSW and 60 points 189.
:fingerscrossed: Hoping to get in June rounds


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Query!!*

Hi, 
I was bit confused between NSW and Victoria, I have already applied EOI for 25 April for NSW no invitation yet can I also apply for Victoria ??

Please suggest .

Occupation: 261311
Points : 60+ 5 NSW
60 (189)
:juggle:


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Subscribing. Facing problem to get IELTS band 7 each. Especially writing. Any tips ? 
Hopefully can pass the exam and submit EOI at June.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello all,
I have a doubt.
My eoi date 23/03/2016 for 261313 60points.
1)My ACS is going to expire on September 28th 2016. If I don't get an invite before that ,do I need to submit another EOI with new acs assessment?
2)Suppose I receive invite in august and after lodgment of visa application my acs expires what will happen?
3)On Jan23rd 2017 my age will turn to 33 I will loose 5points. Any chance for 60pointers to get invite in August?. 
I'm totally confused . Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

alexisLG said:


> Subscribing. Facing problem to get IELTS band 7 each. Especially writing. Any tips ?
> Hopefully can pass the exam and submit EOI at June.


I suggest you give PTE a try. I was struggling to get 7.0 in all band (couldn't get my writing pass 6.5), so I switched to PTE and was able to clear it in the 1st go. Make sure you take a practice test first to get yourself familiarized with the PTE test format.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Guys, what are the dates of the two rounds in june ??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Abhinav002 said:


> Hi,
> I was bit confused between NSW and Victoria, I have already applied EOI for 25 April for NSW no invitation yet can I also apply for Victoria ??
> 
> Please suggest .
> ...


This thread is for people waiting for 189 invitations. Please don't clutter this thread with questions on other visa topics. You will be more likely to get information on your topic if you start a new thread.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> Guys, what are the dates of the two rounds in june ??


They haven't been published yet. My guess would be June 8th and 22nd, but that's just a guess.


----------



## anushat (Apr 22, 2016)

I thought there wouldn't be any invities in June , the next round would be in July. Isn't this the case ?


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,
Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?
My profile 
Mechanical engineer - 233512
Points - 60
EOI Launched date - May 8th
189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points (nsw state).
Thanks

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
For 2613 category according to the below given post the latest EOI with 65 points to receive the invite according to the forum is, 14th April.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=10267946


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

Any idea abt the ceilings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah bro, that's what going on my head. But two things are possible either ceiling is reached or few have submitted the EOI. Will have to wait to see the official results.


----------



## gerard_nguyen (Aug 18, 2014)

following


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

alexisLG said:


> Subscribing. Facing problem to get IELTS band 7 each. Especially writing. Any tips ? Hopefully can pass the exam and submit EOI at June.


 try PTE A I did mine and had my results on hold so had to wait but ended up scoring higher than expecting and securing 20 points  good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alexisLG said:


> Subscribing. Facing problem to get IELTS band 7 each. Especially writing. Any tips ?
> Hopefully can pass the exam and submit EOI at June.


Considering the fact that we are used to using computers and smartphones more often these days we are loosing practice to write on paper and end up messing it while thinking and writing and consume more time. 

Follow below points this should help 

1. Attempt question two first then move to question one. As bigger passage has more weightage
2. Do not try to write very long sentences as you will get drifted from the context
3. If incase you do have to use long sentence try to break it down with punctuation especially comma it will give pause while reading and would make more sense
4. Do not try to use complex words for which you might make spelling errors
5. If you do not know the spelling of a specific word that you want to use try using synonyms
6. Stay on the topic do not stray away from it
7. Manage your time do not spend more than 45 minutes on second question as you would still need to attempt question 1
8. Try not using short forms (like don't, didn't, wouldn't, won't etc) cause if you forget the apostrophe that would be wrong instead use did not, would not, do not etc. this saves you from minor mistakes which can cost you
9. Punctuations another important thing to remember 

Best wishes with your future attempt if any going to be taken


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Expecting the upcoming invitation rounds to be happening on 8th June and 22nd June. 

Further it would also depend on the ceilings of the occupation code if they are already full or have limited number of seats DIBP might opt to have only one invitation round. 

Let us wait and see what's in store for the applicants.


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have applied for 189 with 60points including 10 points for language. (mechanical engineering background).

I have struggled hard to score those 10points for language. Now I wanna know, how tough is it to score all 8's / 79? 
Any tips to score more will be appreciated, especially in writing.
Thanks...


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied for 189 with 60points including 10 points for language. (mechanical engineering background).
> 
> I have struggled hard to score those 10points for language. Now I wanna know, how tough is it to score all 8's / 79?
> ...


Check above post avamsi that should help cracking the writing part


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Check above post avamsi that should help cracking the writing part


Hi vikas, 
Thanks for your post.
I have read your previous comments and have made a note of it.

One quick question, can expect ITA by mid august?

Thanks

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Hi vikas,
> Thanks for your post.
> I have read your previous comments and have made a note of it.
> 
> ...


Please share your details (occupation code, points, eoi lodge date)


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

*ANZSCO Code for client servicing executive*

Does anybody knows what will be the ANZSCO code for client servicing executive.


----------



## suraj berry (May 24, 2016)

will the accountants get 2500 seats again in July 2016 or this time it will be more seats any idea ??


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

suraj berry said:


> will the accountants get 2500 seats again in July 2016 or this time it will be more seats any idea ??


Seems same quota or a tad bit fewer.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sunil304047 said:


> Does anybody knows what will be the ANZSCO code for client servicing executive.


search for the occupation code at ANZSCO Search


----------



## ceejee (Apr 22, 2016)

subscribing...

EOI submitted :55+5points,190 visa NSW ;8th Apr 2016
Invitation :?


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

guys,, got ITA from NSW(ICT BA) 65, applied on 19 April.. Long wait but it finally came.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Do we know when the 189 invites are for June yet? I'm guessing the next will be the 8th?


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know when is June'16 invitation round ? having 65 points and applied it on 10 May'16.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

HasIrf said:


> guys,, got ITA from NSW(ICT BA) 65, applied on 19 April.. Long wait but it finally came.


Congratulations Good to see a fellow BA get the Invite.


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Please share your details (occupation code, points, eoi lodge date)


Occupation code: 233512 (mechanical engineering)
Points: 189 - 60 points 
190 - 65 points (nsw)

EOI Launched date: 8 May 2016.


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Occupation code: 233512 (mechanical engineering)
> Points: 189 - 60 points
> 190 - 65 points (nsw)
> 
> ...


DOE 8th May 2016 where as the cutoff until 11th May round stands at 60 Points 10 May 2016 10.27 am how come you do not have invite?? Are you sure it is 8th May 2016??


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Yes it's 8th may, I didn't get an invite probably because ceiling for my occupation was already filled 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Yes it's 8th may, I didn't get an invite probably because ceiling for my occupation was already filled
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


How could that be possible the cutoff stands at 10 May 60 that would mean everyone before that date with 60 points should already be invited. 

And this result is from 11may round not even 25th May Round.


Am i missing something here :confused2:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> How could that be possible the cutoff stands at 10 May 60 that would mean everyone before that date with 60 points should already be invited.
> 
> And this result is from 11may round not even 25th May Round.
> 
> ...


As he said, his occupation (Mechanical Engineer) has reached the invitation ceiling. So his EOI will be bypassed by other applicants until at least July 1st.


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> As he said, his occupation (Mechanical Engineer) has reached the invitation ceiling. So his EOI will be bypassed by other applicants until at least July 1st.


Maggie you are right. Since my occupations ceiling has been filled I have to wait till reopens this July. 
I dono how long I have to wait after July(after ceiling reopens) for ITA. This is my doubt...any guesses?? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Maggie you are right. Since my occupations ceiling has been filled I have to wait till reopens this July.
> I dono how long I have to wait after July(after ceiling reopens) for ITA. This is my doubt...any guesses??
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


My guess would be that you'd get it in the first or second round in June. I assume EOIs for occupations that have already reached the ceiling would be invited first before any more recent EOIs (assuming the more recent ones aren't higher points).


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> As he said, his occupation (Mechanical Engineer) has reached the invitation ceiling. So his EOI will be bypassed by other applicants until at least July 1st.


I got the point had been missing that this cutoff is not only for Mechies. Sorry Avamis. Thank you Maggie


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> My guess would be that you'd get it in the first or second round in June. I assume EOIs for occupations that have already reached the ceiling would be invited first before any more recent EOIs (assuming the more recent ones aren't higher points).


Do you mean first or second round of July? Because that's when the ceiling reopens? 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I got the point had been missing that this cutoff is not only for Mechies. Sorry Avamis. Thank you Maggie


Hey vikas, 
That's fine. Just go through this link for more info...

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling.



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Hey vikas,
> That's fine. Just go through this link for more info...
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling.
> ...


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

avamsi311 said:


> Do you mean first or second round of July? Because that's when the ceiling reopens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes, sorry. The program year starts again July 1st. I'm apparently trying to slow the year down :der:


----------



## vanme1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Expected period of Invitation!
Anzso code : 261311
EOI Submission date: 28th Apr2016
Point Score : 60

Please help with calrification on two questions in bold below!

Based on brief search I could find that invites extended to 60 scorers was in Dec-15 which is quiet a backlog. *Is it fair to assume that once new quota is released in July-2016 then the backlog is cleared for last year first before shortlisting applicants post july-2016?*

Looking at the turnaround for 65 points (about a month) it looks like the only applicants left out for calls are wit 60 points . *Any ball park estimates when could I expect the invite?*


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vanme1 said:


> Expected period of Invitation!
> Anzso code : 261311
> EOI Submission date: 28th Apr2016
> Point Score : 60
> ...


Normally they would simply continue to issue invitations the way they have been, so first 70-point EOI submissions, then 65-points, then 60-ponits. So it still depends on how many higher point EOIs go into the queue before they resume invitations to those with 60 points.


----------



## abhi.roy (May 17, 2016)

Subscribing

Occupation code: 261112 (systems analyst) Points: 189 - 65 points 

EOI date of effect: 9 May 2016

Any clue if I'll get the ITA by July ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

abhi.roy said:


> Subscribing
> 
> Occupation code: 261112 (systems analyst) Points: 189 - 65 points
> 
> ...


very doubtful as many are waiting in queue. 

you can follow this thread for 2611 EOI Invites


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

Seems like a patience game for most of the people after April. 

Are the dates for next round announced?

Regards,
AD

189 | 261313
ACS positive 26-Apr-16
PTE-A 29-May-16 -- 10 points
EOI applied 31-May-16 with 65 points


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

looks like there would be no 2613XX invitation for June


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

farjaf said:


> looks like there would be no 2613XX invitation for June



Ceiling reached. No more invitation this year.

Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:
2211 – Accountants
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 – Software and Applications Programmers
2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers


----------



## stonewash (May 24, 2016)

June invite dates announced then: 8th and 22nd.

And they'll be sending out 3060 invites (for 189) in June, which is the highest monthly total since February 2016.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## abhi.roy (May 17, 2016)

Rajeev where did you source this info ? 
Just checked on anzscosearch.com/list-occupation-ceilings/ and for the occupation group 2611 , it still shows 1473 / 1536 . This was last updated on 20th May.


----------



## sandeepss6s (Feb 22, 2016)

*Source??*



rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Ceiling reached. No more invitation this year.
> 
> Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 2211 – Accountants
> ...


Source: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

sandeepss6s said:


> Source??


It's updated on Skillselect May 25 results page.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

abhi.roy said:


> Rajeev where did you source this info ?
> Just checked on anzscosearch.com/list-occupation-ceilings/ and for the occupation group 2611 , it still shows 1473 / 1536 . This was last updated on 20th May.



https://skillselect.gov.au/


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi All,
Skillselect updated ..Next round on 8th June.
Occupation ceiling has reached for 2613..
And it is updated as below

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.
Can someone explain what does this mean?.
When the next financial year starts???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi All,
> Skillselect updated ..Next round on 8th June.
> Occupation ceiling has reached for 2613..
> And it is updated as below
> ...


For pro-rata occupations, DIBP will invite a limited number each round to spread the invitations across the program year (program year runs July 1 - June 30).

If an occupation is not pro-rata, they could reach the ceiling very early in the year. This was the case for Auditors where the ceiling was reach in (I think) October 2015 so no auditors have been invited since then.


----------



## gzstudio (Apr 4, 2016)

Since 2613 occupation ceiling is reached. Can we expect the next invitation to come in
1st round of July? I suppose that's when the ceiling is reset ?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can someone share with me the link to 2613 EOI tracking excel sheet maintained by one of the forum members. I have lost the link for that excel file. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Can someone share with me the link to 2613 EOI tracking excel sheet maintained by one of the forum members. I have lost the link for that excel file. Thanks in advance.


Myimmitracker.com

-------------------------------------------------------
189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

No there was a separate google doc which contained information on 2613 EOI invitations. I need that link.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,#

Just to let ppl know anybody waiting for 189 under ICT business analyst is full now ..


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted 189 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on 06/01/2016 with points 60 points. 

Could anybody tell me, when I can expect the invite?

Appreciate your quick response on this.

*************************************************
02/11/2015-ACS-Positive 
18/03/2016-PTE-65 Each Band 
28/03/2016- 190 Submitted with 50+5
01/06/2016-190 Updated for 60+5
1/06/2016-189 EOI- with 60 points

Point’s details
Age-30
Edu-15
Exp-05
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules PTE

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Can someone share with me the link to 2613 EOI tracking excel sheet maintained by one of the forum members. I have lost the link for that excel file. Thanks in advance.


Here is the link,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,#
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let ppl know anybody waiting for 189 under ICT business analyst is full now ..




Unpredictable DIBP. It's getting harder and harder to get ITA. Time changes like anything, in 2014 somewhere around July Aug timeframe 60 pointers used to get invite in the next round, come 2015, waiting starts for 60 pointers, now comes 2016, waiting begins for 70 pointers now. God bless 60/65 pointers. Let's see how things will unfold in near future. ATB to all who are waiting for ITA.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted 189 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on 06/01/2016 with points 60 points.
> 
> ...


Since your occupation has already reached the invitation ceiling, you won't be invited until after July 1st. You may receive an invitation in July based on past invitation rounds.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Occupation : Engineering Technologist
Subclass: 189
Points: 65
Applied: 15/May/2016
Waiting for Invitation ...


----------



## Ozziescientist (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. My points are as follows: 


Age-30
Education-20
Experience -5
English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
QLD 190 visa - 5

total points: 80 including SS


----------



## aishrav (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping to apply EOI for ICT Business Analyst by tuesday. I have 60 points for Visa Subclass 189. Could anyone, based on their experience help me understand by when I can expect to receive invite. I could also apply for 190 under NSW as I want to go to Sydney. How good is that option?

Your experienced suggestion is welcome.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,
Subscribing.. 
189
261313 - software engineer
65 points
EOI submitted - 03-may

Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

anyone here for 2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers occupation? Just helping out a friend. Understand that he needs to wait for July since this occ has already reach its ceiling for 2015-16.

wondering if there is someone here with 60 points and when was your EOI? his EOI was on may 24.

thanks!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for June 2016 round &lt;==*



aishrav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to apply EOI for ICT Business Analyst by tuesday. I have 60 points for Visa Subclass 189. Could anyone, based on their experience help me understand by when I can expect to receive invite. I could also apply for 190 under NSW as I want to go to Sydney. How good is that option?
> 
> Your experienced suggestion is welcome.




Hi aishrav, with the current scenario its difficult to get an invite with 60 points however do apply for 190 which may get you an invite early than 189. ATB.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

aishrav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am hoping to apply EOI for ICT Business Analyst by tuesday. I have 60 points for Visa Subclass 189. Could anyone, based on their experience help me understand by when I can expect to receive invite. I could also apply for 190 under NSW as I want to go to Sydney. How good is that option?
> 
> Your experienced suggestion is welcome.


Hello,

For this year under 189 the invitations have reached the ceiling limit though you can apply under 190 for NSW.

Thanks!
ankur


----------



## saighosh (Jun 6, 2016)

I applied 189 on 11th May with 65 points for s/w engrr 261313 and for 190 on 27th May with 70 points for Victoria for s/w engrr 261313

Can you anyone please let me know when I will get the invitation?


----------



## jtran09 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have been modified my EOI about 6 times. Would this cause any issue in future Visa processing? 

I have 2 skill assessments from ACS, one is for Professional Year, other for Work Experience which is still waiting for the result. Which ACS reference should I put in my EOI?

I have been modified the start day of my work too.
Should I withdrawn that EOI and submit a new one?

Please give me advice.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

saighosh said:


> I applied 189 on 11th May with 65 points for s/w engrr 261313 and for 190 on 27th May with 70 points for Victoria for s/w engrr 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Can you anyone please let me know when I will get the invitation?




In July for sure u will get .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> In July for sure u will get .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,

Just a query though I believe there is no specific answer but this is out of curiosity..

I applied under 190 with 70 point(including SS) for NSW. What can be my waiting time as I applied under ICT Business Analyst which is currently flowing at 70 points and has reached its ceiling value.

Thanks for advising.
Ankur


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a query though I believe there is no specific answer but this is out of curiosity..
> 
> ...


Ankur I reckon if they are going to send out invites for 190 as well in the month of June. I would advise if you can wait go for 189 which would start from July and most probably 65 pointers should start seeing invite by Aug-Sept. 

By any means you have fair chance of securing Nomination and ITA soon from state as well


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Ankur I reckon if they are going to send out invites for 190 as well in the month of June. I would advise if you can wait go for 189 which would start from July and most probably 65 pointers should start seeing invite by Aug-Sept.
> 
> By any means you have fair chance of securing Nomination and ITA soon from state as well


Hi, am new to all this so hope you wont mind me asking this question.

189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points. Which has a better chance for an early grant ? Do 189 and 190 have separate pools or the same? Am not sure if this info is out there but if its the same pool, wont the person with 70 points get an early opportunity ? 

Am sorry if this confuses someone, am just clearing my doubt. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## aishrav (Jun 2, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> For this year under 189 the invitations have reached the ceiling limit though you can apply under 190 for NSW.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ankur for your expert view. I have another query. 
When we select 190 and if I am selecting NSW, there is another option which says, "Would*the*client*be*prepared*to*live*outside*an*Australian*capital city?".
- Does this mean that I can go to NSW but not to Sydney?
- What if, I do not select this option? Does it reduce my chance of getting the Visa?

Need expert views as soon as possible, my EOI would be lodged today.

Thanks
Aishrav


----------



## coolrc_04 (May 31, 2016)

Hello Jairichi,

I remember you from Canada visa forum under Quebec CSQ thread. Congrats on getting the visa 
I have few questions for you.

1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation? 

2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

aishrav said:


> Thanks Ankur for your expert view. I have another query.
> When we select 190 and if I am selecting NSW, there is another option which says, "Would*the*client*be*prepared*to*live*outside*an*Australian*capital city?".
> - Does this mean that I can go to NSW but not to Sydney?
> - What if, I do not select this option? Does it reduce my chance of getting the Visa?
> ...


If you want to know about applying for a 190 visa, please either start a new thread or find an existing one on that topic. This will help keep this thread clearer for people waiting for a 189 invitation.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi, am new to all this so hope you wont mind me asking this question.
> 
> 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points. Which has a better chance for an early grant ? Do 189 and 190 have separate pools or the same? Am not sure if this info is out there but if its the same pool, wont the person with 70 points get an early opportunity ?
> 
> ...


SC 189 is independent and every month invitation rounds are conducted higher the points maximum the chances to secure invitation to apply for visa. 

190 does not fall under the same invitation round system it completely depends on state to choose whichever candidate they wish to (not points specific)


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My first post in the forum.

I have submitted my EOI on 05/6/2016:

Civil Engineer - 233211
AGE - 30
QUALIFICATION - 15
AUSTRALIA STUDY - 5 (Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering in Australia)
ENG - 10 (IELTS L:8.5 R:8.5 W:7.0 S:7.5)
OVERALL - 60

Now I'm looking forward to an invitation. Hopefully could get it in the next couples of rounds.

Any predictions on how long I could get an invitation are appreciated.

Shq


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

shq said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first post in the forum.
> 
> ...


You may get it tonight my countryman . Mark my words.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> You may get it tonight my countryman . Mark my words.


You are unbelievable! Just got an invitation a few minutes ago!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I hope today all engineers will get invite as account and I.T ceiling is fulled.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

shq said:


> You are unbelievable! Just got an invitation a few minutes ago!


Not that I'm a fortune-teller, it is quite predictable. Any issues with your visa lodgement, just buzz me. 

Best of luck.


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Fingers crossed for the next round of invite
All the best friends 

189|261313
EOI applied on 31-May with 65 points


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

adeshket said:


> Fingers crossed for the next round of invite
> All the best friends
> 
> 189|261313
> EOI applied on 31-May with 65 points


2613xx quota is complete for this financial year. You would have to wait till it reopens in July. My guess is you would get your invite in 1st round in July. All the best!!


----------



## adeshket (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes yes. Am aware Islander820.
Thanks, am hoping for getting invitation in July 
Just wanted to wish everyone.

Cheers
AD


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like till 7 June received invitations for non pro-rata occupations.


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> SC 189 is independent and every month invitation rounds are conducted higher the points maximum the chances to secure invitation to apply for visa.
> 
> 190 does not fall under the same invitation round system it completely depends on state to choose whichever candidate they wish to (not points specific)


Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

hi 

I have just submitted my EOI for the 189 and the 489 family sponsored. I am 5 points short on the 189 until a few months time so hoping for the 489 as get an extra 10 points for the family sponsor.

does anyone know a rough time length to be invited to apply? I am a metal fabricator and have had my trade assessed by TRA. IELTS test done with proficient English.

I will get an extra points shortly for work experience outside Australia and also for turning 25.

any info is greatly appreciated 

scott


----------



## login2jack (Apr 11, 2016)

Me too waiting for invitation... what does it mean ?

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to *pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers (Fall under this category)
Accountants.
*


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

login2jack said:


> Me too waiting for invitation... what does it mean ?
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to *pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> ...



Hi,

I believe that since their is a limited number of ppl allowed in a year like for ICT business analyst it is 1536 they only invite few ppl with the highest number of points and oldest waiting time so that, ppl are invited all year through and the SOL is not closed within a month or so.

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> shq said:
> 
> 
> > You are unbelievable! Just got an invitation a few minutes ago!
> ...


I just can't understand, im also civil engineer with 60 points and i applied from 4 may and up to now didn't get it !!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Abubakr said:


> I just can't understand, im also civil engineer with 60 points and i applied from 4 may and up to now didn't get it !!!


If you have lodged a 189 EOI for civil engineer (2332) on May 4th with 60 points, then you should have received your invitation as they are already up to invitations lodged in late May.

I'd check your EOI to see if there is an error in it.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't understand, im also civil engineer with 60 points and i applied from 4 may and up to now didn't get it !!!
> ...


Yes sc189 and for the 2332, i dont have the password or username because i applied through agent but i have a screen shot shows the date of effect of the EOI and the agent insists that I didn't get invitation till now


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Maggie-May24 said:
> 
> 
> > Abubakr said:
> ...


Better go to your agent and ask to show you skill select check the status because if people got it in last round itself and you were one of them you have a time limit to apply


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> > Maggie-May24 said:
> ...


And well you don't know you might have got it in earlier round all the more reasons to worry


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> I just can't understand, im also civil engineer with 60 points and i applied from 4 may and up to now didn't get it !!!


Not sure what happened with you EOI. I think you should check with your agent.
I applied by myself and got an invitation on skillselect website as well as a confirmation email.


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi 

Urgent help needed.i have applied the Eoi on 18/jan/2016 with 60pts overall.seems many people got their invite but i didnt get yet.

I applied through agent and he is not responding properly now.I dont have the username and password to check it.

Anyone pls confirm any idea why i have missed as many got.

I have a pte score of 0 but over all 60.Is that something reason for it?

Any way i can check my status

Please need immediate help

Anezco code is software engineer 261313


----------



## iswarya1989 (May 10, 2016)

Even I have same query dear, waiting for someone to respond....


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> Urgent help needed.i have applied the Eoi on 18/jan/2016 with 60pts overall.seems many people got their invite but i didnt get yet.
> 
> ...



If the applicants who have applied after your EOI date and secured their ITAs then probably your agent might have done late submission. 

Are you sure the agent applied under SC 189? Maybe he did for 190.

Ask you agent to share with you the EOI points breakdown sheet this would help you clear the doubts


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi 

I have filed EOI for developer programmer (261312) on 5th june for 189 with 60 points and 190 (NSW) with 65 points . What are the chances to get the invitation and by when ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> Hi
> 
> I have filed EOI for developer programmer (261312) on 5th june for 189 with 60 points and 190 (NSW) with 65 points . What are the chances to get the invitation and by when ?


Anurag the ceiling for 2613 has been reached for the Financial Year 2015-2016 hence now Invites would be sent out in June under 189

If you are lucky you will secure state nomination this year (before July 2016)

After New quota comes into effect I think Developer Programmer has been removed from the CSOL which would mean your only option would be 189. Check here for the new SOL and CSOL List


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi
> 
> Urgent help needed.i have applied the Eoi on 18/jan/2016 with 60pts overall.seems many people got their invite but i didnt get yet.
> 
> ...



No need to worry about your PTE score because total 60 pointers for 2613** code has not got invite after 15-Dec-2015

There is a backlog of 65 pointers which has been cleared till 16 April 2016. Firstly that will be cleared in July 2016 then they will start sending invite to 60 pointers.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been seeing a stat which is completely contradicting from the below post. I have seen many replies from where I understood that last 60 pointer who was invited for Analyst Pogrammer or Software Engineer was on December 12th 2015.

********************IMPORTANT******************

But , please can everyone look at the below post (the actual link below) where a guy's signature (krish4Aus) says he was inivted on January 22nd 2016 under 189 for Software Engineer occupation which means the backlog dates back only to January 2016.Can some expert from this forum like Vikas double verify this ?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/1079305-please-help.html


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I have been seeing a stat which is completely contradicting from the below post. I have seen many replies from where I understood that last 60 pointer who was invited for Analyst Pogrammer or Software Engineer was on December 12th 2015.
> 
> ********************IMPORTANT******************
> 
> ...


Until 17th Feb Round 60 pointers were cleared who had DOE 12 Dec 2015 or before later in the next round the cutoff point went up to 65 due to which 60 pointers stopped getting invites. As you must be aware that the occupation code is under pro rata probably due to limited seats availability DIBP decided to raise the cutoff to 65 and choose only higher pointers. Similar to what happened to the occupation code 2611xx

Hope this would clear your doubts. For detailed information you can check the invitation rounds results on Skill Select Page


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Until 17th Feb Round 60 pointers were cleared who had DOE 12 Dec 2015 or before later in the next round the cutoff point went up to 65 due to which 60 pointers stopped getting invites. As you must be aware that the occupation code is under pro rata probably due to limited seats availability DIBP decided to raise the cutoff to 65 and choose only higher pointers. Similar to what happened to the occupation code 2611xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this would clear your doubts. For detailed information you can check the invitation rounds results on Skill Select Page




Thanks Vikas to explain the situation .But ,this 65 cut is from last 6 invites .We can see expect cutoff change in July end or August  . Below sheet gives more clear vision .
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1078242&share_fid=114200&share_type=t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Roy2017 said:


> Thanks Vikas to explain the situation .But ,this 65 cut is from last 6 invites .We can see expect cutoff change in July end or August  . Below sheet gives more clear vision .
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1078242&share_fid=114200&share_type=t
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sure it will come down to 60 in coming months cant have all 65+ pointers throughout.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

HI Vikas,

Going by SOL list provided on the border.gov site. Below are the change in SOL. There is not change expected in CSOL this year. 

Occupations being added to the SOL from 1 July 2016 are:
Orthotist or Prosthetist (ANZSCO 251912)
Audiologist (ANZSCO 252711).

Occupations being removed from the SOL from 1 July 2016 are:

Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum) (ANZSCO 233611)
Petroleum Engineer (ANZSCO 233612)
Metallurgist (ANZSCO 234912)
Environmental Health Officer (ANZSCO 251311)
Occupational Health and Safety Adviser (ANZSCO 251312)
Dental Hygienist (ANZSCO 411211)
Dental Prosthetist (ANZSCO 411212)
Dental Technician (ANZSCO 411213)
Dental Therapist (ANZSCO 411214).


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

anurag.vashist said:


> HI Vikas,
> 
> Going by SOL list provided on the border.gov site. Below are the change in SOL. There is not change expected in CSOL this year.
> 
> ...



Right CSOL would remain the same I saw the details on border.gov.au

Thanks mate


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I have been seeing a stat which is completely contradicting from the below post. I have seen many replies from where I understood that last 60 pointer who was invited for Analyst Pogrammer or Software Engineer was on December 12th 2015.
> 
> ********************IMPORTANT******************
> 
> ...


If you look at krish4Aus's signature, he submitted his EOI on Sept. 4th so he was 3 months ahead of you in line. As others have said, there is now a much longer backlog of EOIs of 60 points.

It's not possible to predict when or even if you will receive an invitation. As long as people continue to submit EOIs with 65 points or more, they will continue to be invited ahead of you and the backlog could grow. If you are able to increase your points, you will improve your chances of receiving an invitation.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you look at krish4Aus's signature, he submitted his EOI on Sept. 4th so he was 3 months ahead of you in line. As others have said, there is now a much longer backlog of EOIs of 60 points.
> 
> It's not possible to predict when or even if you will receive an invitation. As long as people continue to submit EOIs with 65 points or more, they will continue to be invited ahead of you and the backlog could grow. If you are able to increase your points, you will improve your chances of receiving an invitation.


Maggie, going by the existing pattern I am very much alarmed about the situation.If nothing works out I will either have to apply for 190 and wait for more months or upgrade my language ability score which is going to be an herculean task for me 😢😢😡


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

GUYS do you have any information that when 55+5 POINTERS OF NSW will get invitation ?????
Many of us have been waiting since feb 2015 ,
Its sad but bitter truth


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

*Any chances it will come down in July/August?*



vikaschandra said:


> Yes sure it will come down to 60 in coming months cant have all 65+ pointers throughout.


While all these months I was busy in documentation for ACS, I didn't notice this 60 pointer problem. Is this usual trend after mid year every year? Will it streamline after new FY starts in July? I am really worried with my 60 points now


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> GUYS do you have any information that when 55+5 POINTERS OF NSW will get invitation ?????
> Many of us have been waiting since feb 2015 ,
> Its sad but bitter truth


Maybe ask your question in a thread about NSW sponsored visas.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-1152.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> While all these months I was busy in documentation for ACS, I didn't notice this 60 pointer problem. Is this usual trend after mid year every year? Will it streamline after new FY starts in July? I am really worried with my 60 points now


No mate its quite alarming.No 60 pointers have been invited since December last year. Also if you have a look at the no of 60 pointers invited last year was less along with 65.Now this year there has been a drastic increase in the number of 65 pointers who have applied for 189 for Analyst Programmer occupation.

As Maggie rightly stated above the priority will be given to higher points and if 65 pointers are going to be more then only they are going to be invited ignoring 60.

If you look at the rules and regulations it says EOI application does not really mandate that an invite will be sent.Hence there are chances this time that our applications will become void and kept aside forever 😢


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> ajithingmire said:
> 
> 
> > While all these months I was busy in documentation for ACS, I didn't notice this 60 pointer problem. Is this usual trend after mid year every year? Will it streamline after new FY starts in July? I am really worried with my 60 points now
> ...


This is scary :-( but I have some hope with the new year starting in July. Consider the fact that not everyone can have 65 points. The only option I have is to upgrade English IELTS or PTE score which is not reliable :-( I don't want to give it a second attempt as I Cleared in the very first IELTS attempt which was really tiring


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> This is scary :-( but I have some hope with the new year starting in July. Consider the fact that not everyone can have 65 points. The only option I have is to upgrade English IELTS or PTE score which is not reliable :-( I don't want to give it a second attempt as I Cleared in the very first IELTS attempt which was really tiring


Alright mate. I know the pain. I myself took 4 attempts to get 7 in individual sections. It was a painful mix and match game till then. Looks like now I will have to upgrade mu english score. If you look actively in the forum there are too many 65 pointers awaiting invite now.

Just think in this way , last year was pretty much less 65 pointers.This year looks like there are more and more 65 plus pointers. In this case , as maggie suggested there are chances of us not getting invites at all. But all this will be answered after July 1st. Lets wait for a month then.


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

Any expectations criteria for 189 might change this July onwards or only Visa fees increment?
If so would it affect already requested EOIs


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Josephite said:


> Any expectations criteria for 189 might change this July onwards or only Visa fees increment?
> If so would it affect already requested EOIs


First of all are there any news on that? Are they going to increase the fees or expectation criteria?


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> First of all are there any news on that? Are they going to increase the fees or expectation criteria?


They generally do increase the fees for Visa in July..... 2.3% increase last year.
But I guess they do have the right to revise the criteria too, hope they don't :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Josephite said:


> They generally do increase the fees for Visa in July..... 2.3% increase last year.
> But I guess they do have the right to revise the criteria too, hope they don't :fingerscrossed:


We are already scared enough and scared high time on the criteria .Already if you look at the guidelines it says it's not mandatory that you will be invited even if submit your EOI.Already many 60 pointers like me are on the sinking front .


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

*Invitation not received yet*

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI on 20 Apr 2016 and i have not received an invitation yet. I scored 65 for management Accountant

Is this normal? when should i expect it?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

h.ghabra said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 20 Apr 2016 and i have not received an invitation yet. I scored 65 for management Accountant
> 
> ...


If the occupation is ceiling is reached for your occupation then wait for it to be reset from 1st July. ATB


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

sad news. but thank you


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Experts 

I have filed EOI for Engineering Technologist 233914 on June 1st for 189 with 60 points and 190 (NSW) with 65 points. What are the chances to get the invitation and by when ?

Appreciate your quick response on this.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have filed EOI for Engineering Technologist 233914 on June 1st for 189 with 60 points and 190 (NSW) with 65 points. What are the chances to get the invitation and by when ?
> 
> ...


Hi All

Could anybody please respond above query.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could anybody please respond above query.
> 
> ...


Buddy I am on the same boat. Last invitation for 60 pointer was in 17-Feb round. I am also hoping situation will change after July, but others are not very optimistic about it. It's better to wait for couple of months & hope for the best, in my opinion we stand a chance. I have a question for you, did you submit 2 separate eoi for 189 & 190?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could anybody please respond above query.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am not an expert but just checked on skillselect the below for the SOL ID given:

2339 Other Engineering Professionals 1000	1000

This means it has reached occupation ceiling for 189 for this year and will reopen in July so u need to wait till then atleast.
For 190..I am not sure.

Hope it helps!
Ankur


----------



## German1492 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi all

I just sumbitted the EOI for 189. I am civil engineer (233211) with 60 points. Would it be possible to get an invitation on june 22?

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

german1492 said:


> hi all
> 
> i just sumbitted the eoi for 189. I am civil engineer (233211) with 60 points. Would it be possible to get an invitation on june 22?
> 
> Thanks


100%


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry for that. but i think its impossible. I have 65 points and i submitted my EOI two month back with no reply yet.
give it 2 month before you start waiting.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

h.ghabra said:


> Sorry for that. but i think its impossible. I have 65 points and i submitted my EOI two month back with no reply yet.
> give it 2 month before you start waiting.


He is a civil engineer matie.


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

Does anyone know how long metal fabricators eoi usually take. I am trying for 190 visa on 60points. I will get more points soon for work experience and also turning 25 but as I'm in nz on a working holiday in really hoping I can get it as soon as possible so dont have to return to the UK.

Thanks guys


----------



## lumiere2909 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am waiting for my PTE scores to submit an EOI. Should be getting them today or tomorrow.
From your comments, it seems like i still have a chance on June 22, for the next invitation round. 

I am applying for Petroleum Engineering visa 189, which will no longer be available starting July 1. So it's pretty important i lodge an application by July 1 

I am trying to prepare for the visa application, in case I do receive an ITA. :fingerscrossed: Would you please help me understand what exactly is needed to lodge an application. Basically, it's the following, right?
1. Personal documents (passport, birth certificate)
2. Skills assessment
3. English language test scores
4. Character assessment form + confirmation of lack of criminal records from all countries where i resided for more than 1 year
5. medical form?? not sure about this one, since it says that I can do the medical check after i lodge my visa application. Any idea?

Anything else I am missing? I got most of this information from this link...oops, I can't post links yet, since I'm new to this forum.

Any advice would be much appreciated! It looks like I only have one shot with this visa type, and I would really appreciate if you guys could help. 

Thanks again and cheers


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

I applied for EOI on 7the June. Have got PhD from UK and hoping to get invitation from VIC quick on streamline pathway


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

Hi All,
Applied for 189(261312) with 65 points and 190(NSW) with 65+5 on 14-June. Any idea about chances of invitation and by when?


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Buddy I am on the same boat. Last invitation for 60 pointer was in 17-Feb round. I am also hoping situation will change after July, but others are not very optimistic about it. It's better to wait for couple of months & hope for the best, in my opinion we stand a chance. I have a question for you, did you submit 2 separate eoi for 189 & 190?


Hi 

Yes, I submitted 2 EOI. one for 190(60+5) and other for 189(60)

I have a question for you. How do you come to know that Last invitation for 60 pointer was in 17-Feb round, where you get this information.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, I submitted 2 EOI. one for 190(60+5) and other for 189(60)
> 
> ...



There is a tracker maintained within the forum.I am sure if you browse through couple of posts you should be able to find it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> There is a tracker maintained within the forum.I am sure if you browse through couple of posts you should be able to find it.


Here you go get it from the below link


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...are-applications-programmers-2016-2017-a.html
Cheers


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm submitting EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW) with 60 points. My code is 263111.

By looking at the posts here, I'll hopefully get invitation in a couple of months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> I'm submitting EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW) with 60 points. My code is 263111.
> 
> By looking at the posts here, I'll hopefully get invitation in a couple of months.:fingerscrossed:


Hey buddy , 

Follow the forum keenly.I myself am waiting since Feb with 60 points for 189.Its going to be pain taking and long wait.Everyone is anxious as to how it is going to turn out for the 60 pointers for software occupation since the competition just getting bigger and tougher


----------



## k.vikramsetty (May 26, 2016)

*Help in Submitting EOI*

Hi ,

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question. I am in the process of submitting the EOI and have the below quries.

1) Under Education History Details section , for the column "Institute name" should i mention my colleage name or my university name?

2) As per ACS my education is assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing, so what option do i need to select in the drop down of Qualification column under Education History details section.

Can some one kindly help me please.

Regards,
Vikram K


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

kbjan26 said:


> Hey buddy ,
> 
> Follow the forum keenly.I myself am waiting since Feb with 60 points for 189.Its going to be pain taking and long wait.Everyone is anxious as to how it is going to turn out for the 60 pointers for software occupation since the competition just getting bigger and tougher


Hi,

What is your occupation code?

4 months is quite a long time. Are you eligible for any state?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your occupation code?
> 
> 4 months is quite a long time. Are you eligible for any state?


My occupation is analyst programmer 2613** . At the moment I am planning to wait for 189 before jumping into state sponsorship. 4 months is a minimal waiting time now.There are more and more people with 65 points. It's getting more and more difficult as well.

Regards, 
Balaji K


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

kbjan26 said:


> My occupation is analyst programmer 2613** . At the moment I am planning to wait for 189 before jumping into state sponsorship. 4 months is a minimal waiting time now.There are more and more people with 65 points. It's getting more and more difficult as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


My occupation is 263111 and not so congested at the moment. 

Best of luck to both of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.

I am a British citizen. Currently 24 and I completed my apprenticeship in 2013 as a fabricator/welder. These are two different trades in Australia and could only get on assessed so I have been assessed by tra and I am down as 'metal fabricator'

I was planning to do the 189 but I have fallen short of the points, I put in on my eoi but I am only sitting on 50 points.

I am hoping for the 190 family sponsored as my parents are now Australian citizens and that takes my points to 60.

I also selected the visa that is sponsored by state or government. Where I selected nsw, and hoping to live regional. This came out at 55 points.

I gain another 5 points in 3 months time as I am currently working in nz so my experience outside Australia will be over 5 years. Also if it takes until Nov I will get more points for age but I would like to get it sooner if I can.

Does anyone know a likely waiting time for metal fabricators or offer any advice into my situation..

Regards


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

poddy89 said:


> Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> 
> I am a British citizen. Currently 24 and I completed my apprenticeship in 2013 as a fabricator/welder. These are two different trades in Australia and could only get on assessed so I have been assessed by tra and I am down as 'metal fabricator'
> 
> ...


hi I am just wondering .. If your parents are Australian citizens why don't you try family sponsorship visas like

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/115- 

follow this link.
I am not an expert just sharing information it might help full to you please go through it and let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

poddy89 said:


> Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> 
> I am a British citizen. Currently 24 and I completed my apprenticeship in 2013 as a fabricator/welder. These are two different trades in Australia and could only get on assessed so I have been assessed by tra and I am down as 'metal fabricator'
> 
> ...


A 190 visa is not family sponsored - perhaps you mean 489 visa?


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

German1492 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just sumbitted the EOI for 189. I am civil engineer (233211) with 60 points. Would it be possible to get an invitation on june 22?
> 
> Thanks


As blackrider89 said, pretty sure that you'll get invitation next round mate.

I am civil engineer with 60 points too. Got invitation last round with EOI submitted at the beginning of June 2016.

Good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

poddy89 said:


> Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> 
> I am a British citizen. Currently 24 and I completed my apprenticeship in 2013 as a fabricator/welder. These are two different trades in Australia and could only get on assessed so I have been assessed by tra and I am down as 'metal fabricator'
> 
> ...


Hi Poddy are you applying for 190 state sponsorship or 489 Regional Family sponsorship? Cause 190 gives you only 5 additional points taking you up to 50+5 and 489 wuld give you 50+10 taking you to qualify for EOI lodge. 

In Either of the cases when lodged it is very unpredictable to say when you might receive the nomination since states do not have a specific pattern of sending out invites. It could be just few days from your eoi lodge that you might get nomination or maybe it could take months.


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> poddy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> ...



My parent have just become citizens about three months ago. I will check through your link when I am on the computer and check it out

Will keep you posted. 
Regards


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> poddy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> ...


Sorry I wrote the wrong number, yes the 489 visa is what I was meaning. My points are still 5 points short for the 190


----------



## poddy89 (Jun 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> poddy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have posted on here a few times but haven't had anyone able to offer me any advice yet so thought I would give it one last try.
> ...


I have expressed interest in both as I'm not worried which I get but the 489 is the one I was meaning as its the only one that gives me 60 points 

Thanks for that, I wasn't sure if it had a common pattern or just as they get to them. I'm not sure how many metal fabricators they invite or if that even matters. 

Fingers crossed on an invite within a few months, 

Thanks for all advice given. Good to hear from others that are either in or know of similar situations


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

poddy89 said:


> My parent have just become citizens about three months ago. I will check through your link when I am on the computer and check it out
> 
> Will keep you posted.
> Regards


The published processing time for a 115 visa is 50 years, so this is probably not a visa you want to give much consideration. http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing/Other-family-visa-queue#


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> My occupation is 263111 and not so congested at the moment.
> 
> Best of luck to both of us. :fingerscrossed:


Hi!

I thought 263111 already reached max cap?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

alexisLG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I thought 263111 already reached max cap?


That's correct. Invitation for 189 will restart from next month.

What I meant to say was that competition for 263111 is not as tough as the software professions (2613***). As per my observation on this forum, their wait time to get invitation is significantly higher due to high number of applicants.


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

take the PTE academic its easy to score the equivalent of IELTS in it


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

you can try the PTE academic its much easier to score the result you need in it


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

avamsi311 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?
> My profile
> Mechanical engineer - 233512
> ...


most probably after july because they have reached their quota for mechanical engineers for the year 15/16


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Maggie, going by the existing pattern I am very much alarmed about the situation.If nothing works out I will either have to apply for 190 and wait for more months or upgrade my language ability score which is going to be an herculean task for me 😢😢😡


if you scoed 7,7.5 and 8 in ielts u can easily score 79 in PTE which iwll give u 20 points of english


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

h.ghabra said:


> Sorry for that. but i think its impossible. I have 65 points and i submitted my EOI two month back with no reply yet.
> give it 2 month before you start waiting.


youre an accountant the ceiling for accounting has been reached so i guess you would get it around july or august inshallah


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

lumiere2909 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am waiting for my PTE scores to submit an EOI. Should be getting them today or tomorrow.
> From your comments, it seems like i still have a chance on June 22, for the next invitation round.
> ...


im in the same situation ..lets say we get the invitation on 22nd we have to lodge the visa application before 1st of july? or we r in the safe side if we got the invitation?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

refat1993 said:


> im in the same situation ..lets say we get the invitation on 22nd we have to lodge the visa application before 1st of july? or we r in the safe side if we got the invitation?


If you receive ITA before curremt programme year ends you are safe and the application can go as it is


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

on the website myimmitracker, what does it mean CO contacted?:confused2::confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

refat1993 said:


> on the website myimmitracker, what does it mean CO contacted?:confused2::confused2:


That means if any applicant was contacted by CAse officer to provide additional evidences/documents for further assessment


----------



## Prinaz (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi all..I applied in February for as skilled independent visa with 75 points.. However, I haven't received an invite as the ceiling for Auditors, under which I have applied was filled in September 2015. Waiting desperately for the July invite round. Would anyone know on what date the July invite round is scheduled to be held?


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

Prinaz said:


> Hi all..I applied in February for as skilled independent visa with 75 points.. However, I haven't received an invite as the ceiling for Auditors, under which I have applied was filled in September 2015. Waiting desperately for the July invite round. Would anyone know on what date the July invite round is scheduled to be held?


havent been stated yet..u gotta wait after 22nd of this month, but usually theyre sent out on the 1st and 3rd wednesdays of the month


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

EOI lodged on 8/6/2016
2336 Petroleum engineering
60 points
last chance this upcoming round


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> EOI lodged on 8/6/2016
> 2336 Petroleum engineering
> 60 points
> last chance this upcoming round




I am sure you will get it in this coming round of invitations


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> most probably after july because they have reached their quota for mechanical engineers for the year 15/16


After July? Do you mean in august may be?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

The occupation ceilings for 2016-17 is out. Check the official site. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

avamsi311 said:


> After July? Do you mean in august may be?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


sorry i meant starting by july


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

results of 8th of june round are out 
they invited 565out of 1535 places available:fingerscrossed:


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Vijayabaskar said:


> The occupation ceilings for 2016-17 is out. Check the official site.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Link please bro I can't seem to find it even after a lot of searching, can only see 15-16


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> I am sure you will get it in this coming round of invitations


fingers crossed

hey dapang
what about you whens your EOI submitted and whats ur points?


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

outworldly cartoon said:


> Link please bro I can't seem to find it even after a lot of searching, can only see 15-16


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

There will be a link below the ceilings of 2015-16. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I submitted my EOI recently for ANZSCO 261313 but when I ckecked the occupation ceilings, it shows that for the code 261313, its already full for this programme year.
Will this impact my EOI submission?
How much delay can I expect for the visa invite?

TIA,


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> results of 8th of june round are out
> they invited 565out of 1535 places available:fingerscrossed:


And 249 invitations so far out of 1000 for Mining :fingerscrossed:.

Very promising for you refat1993.

Waiting for good news from you mate! I am pretty sure you'll get the invitation.


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I am new to this form. Could some one help me with EOI questions ?
I have finished MS in IT and PY from Australia. When filling EOI I have noticed that a section to add education history and I confused about it. Do I need to include professional year study information in Education history section or masters and bachelors only ? i would be really grateful if someone guide me in this matter.
Thanks.


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

shq said:


> And 249 invitations so far out of 1000 for Mining :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Very promising for you refat1993.
> 
> Waiting for good news from you mate! I am pretty sure you'll get the invitation.


shq youre the one who applied a few hours before the last invitation and you got it? 

thanks mate,
will update you guys hopefully tomorrow


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

htgaus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently for ANZSCO 261313 but when I ckecked the occupation ceilings, it shows that for the code 261313, its already full for this programme year.
> Will this impact my EOI submission?
> ...


if you are 60 points, most probably theres a long queue infrfont of you so most probably after the count resets in July. Most probably in august if alot of people had more points than you.

Can u tell me whats your 60 points?
maybe u can improve your english , take the PTE exam easy to score above 79 in each part and get a total of 20 points for superior english


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> shq youre the one who applied a few hours before the last invitation and you got it?
> 
> thanks mate,
> will update you guys hopefully tomorrow


I'm not that bad. I submitted EOI a few days before last round and got the invitation . Still unbelievable :eek2:

It will be on you skillselect site. Keep it refreshing at 12am tomorrow (Sydney time). You might see your status change even before receiving confirmation email.

ATB.


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 14/06/2016 under 261312 with 65 points. Can anyone tell me the chances of getting the invitation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> sorry i meant starting by july


Thanks for your reply.
I'm a bit worried now as ceiling value for my occupation (233512) has been reduced to 1600 from 1788 last yr

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> on the website myimmitracker, what does it mean CO contacted?:confused2::confused2:


Hi,

I guess CO= Case officer....bt not sure.....


----------



## amar0407 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,

My EOI got selected on 8th June with 150 points and without Job offer, waiting for the ITA email. Did any one got the email who's application is selected on the same date.

Can some one update the status please.

Thanks,
Amar


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

shq said:


> I'm not that bad. I submitted EOI a few days before last round and got the invitation . Still unbelievable :eek2:
> 
> It will be on you skillselect site. Keep it refreshing at 12am tomorrow (Sydney time). You might see your status change even before receiving confirmation email.
> 
> ATB.


Sydney time or canberra ?


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

amar0407 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI got selected on 8th June with 150 points and without Job offer, waiting for the ITA email. Did any one got the email who's application is selected on the same date.
> 
> ...


What was ur points breakup?


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

makes me wonder why did they only invite 565 out of 1535 available invites?
not enough people?:confused2:


----------



## amar0407 (Jun 20, 2016)

Josephite said:


> What was ur points breakup?


My Break Points

Qualification - 65

Work Experience - 35

Software Engineer (261313)

Thanks,
Amar


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

jebs said:


> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 14/06/2016 under 261312 with 65 points. Can anyone tell me the chances of getting the invitation?
> Thanks in advance


2613 has already reached the ceiling, so hopefully anytime in july or after depending on the backlog


----------



## amar0407 (Jun 20, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> 2613 has already reached the ceiling, so hopefully anytime in july or after depending on the backlog


Have some doubt, If that has reached ceiling, they will not select from the pool right.


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

amar0407 said:


> Have some doubt, If that has reached ceiling, they will not select from the pool right.


for june nope, you have to wait after the new financial year starts by july, they will invite those from the previous year


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

amar0407 said:


> My Break Points
> 
> Qualification - 65
> 
> ...


cool 

but that's only 100, u mentioned 150


----------



## amar0407 (Jun 20, 2016)

josephite said:


> cool
> 
> but that's only 100, u mentioned 150



q: 60

w: 35

a: 25

r: 10

p: 20


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> 2613 has already reached the ceiling, so hopefully anytime in july or after depending on the backlog


Thanks Mate for the response


----------



## amar0407 (Jun 20, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> 2613 has already reached the ceiling, so hopefully anytime in july or after depending on the backlog


Hey 

Any idea of how to apply for jobs in new zealand from india.

Any specific things do we need to follow or are there any particular sites to apply.

Thanks in advance if some one could help me out.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

amar0407 said:


> Hey
> 
> Any idea of how to apply for jobs in new zealand from india.
> 
> ...


NZ employers,just like AUS employers prefer ppl on shore.
Its more stringent in NZ case.


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Eoi Submitted*

Hi Everyone,
I have submitted Eoi on 19th June,2016 under Developer Programmer code(261312). On submission, I have not received any email notification So, is this usual or do I need contact Immigration Dept regarding this?
Also, what is the general timeframe for receiving the invite?

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks,
Brane


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted Eoi on 19th June,2016 under Developer Programmer code(261312). On submission, I have not received any email notification So, is this usual or do I need contact Immigration Dept regarding this?
> Also, what is the general timeframe for receiving the invite?
> 
> ...


wait, i submitted mine on 8th of june but didnt receive any email but on skillselect it says submitted

2613 has reached it ceiling for this year, may i ask whats your point score?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Brane said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted Eoi on 19th June,2016 under Developer Programmer code(261312). On submission, I have not received any email notification So, is this usual or do I need contact Immigration Dept regarding this?
> Also, what is the general timeframe for receiving the invite?
> 
> ...


You don't get any email for EOI submission. 
You check the correspondence tab in your EOI skill select window. 
There you will see a correspondence from DIBP.
Download that PDF file, it will says DIBP has received your request or something.


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

is it only me? 
i cant see the graph shows the points for clients who were invited to apply in the 8 June 2016 round?


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

i submitted my EOI on 8th but updated it on 9th the points are still the same , so my date of submission is 8th or 9th?


----------



## Brane (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the quick revert.So will I have to wait until July2016 invitation round for an invite? How long does it take normally to get an invite? My points score is 60


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick revert.So will I have to wait until July2016 invitation round for an invite? How long does it take normally to get an invite? My points score is 60


Hi,

SkillSelect has released the 2016-17 occupational ceilings. Although Software (2613*) ceilings have been increased a bit but it may take a little longer to get invite for 60 points. Try checking if any state is has your profession in their skilled occupation list. That might increase the chances for an invite.

Just sharing my observations from this forum


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick revert.So will I have to wait until July2016 invitation round for an invite? How long does it take normally to get an invite? My points score is 60


u can add extra points by taking the PTE its easy to get 79s to get superior english


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm checking into this thread effective now.
70 points external auditor and accountantant.

Can't wait for the new year to begin.
All the best guys


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> Guys, what are the dates of the two rounds in june ??


June 8th and 22nd


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

amar0407 said:


> q: 60
> 
> w: 35
> 
> ...


Hi amar0407,

Just for your information,

Please refer to the information about point test on this website 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

It is impossible to get the points you explained. Possibly you might have mistaken with the old system.

Cheers.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

devapriyabandara said:


> June 8th and 22nd


Hi guys,

Take time to go through the skillselect website at

SkillSelect

There is valuable information about invitation rounds, number of invitation issued, occupation ceiling values, results from previous invitation rounds ... 

This information can provide you better understanding on how the system works and when you might expect to get invitation for some occupations. 

Cheers.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> is it only me?
> i cant see the graph shows the points for clients who were invited to apply in the 8 June 2016 round?


Hi refat1993,

I cannot see it either. But I believe there was a huge number of invitations for 60 points EOI


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick revert.So will I have to wait until July2016 invitation round for an invite? How long does it take normally to get an invite? My points score is 60


i think youre gonna have to wait for a while maybe 2nd round of july or 1st of august for the backlog of people who didnt get it in 2015/2016 with higher points


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

favour28 said:


> I'm checking into this thread effective now.
> 70 points external auditor and accountantant.
> 
> Can't wait for the new year to begin.
> All the best guys


u should get it around july or august


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

invitations in the next hour 
hopefully we get it


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

refat1993 said:


> invitations in the next hour
> hopefully we get it


Sir.... Invitation for 189 or 190 or both?


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> Sir.... Invitation for 189 or 190 or both?


am not sure about 190
but for sure its 189 and 489


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

refat1993 said:


> u should get it around july or august


July is it mate.
Been waiting since October last year.I just increased points in Feb.


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

i got the invitation 
 thank god


----------



## Shreya091 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi... I have 60+5=65 points... Applied in October 2015 for 190 General Accountant... Can someone tell me when I can get my ITA


----------



## jebs (May 9, 2016)

refat1993 said:


> i got the invitation
> thank god


Congrats Mate. Which category?


----------



## Shreya091 (Jun 21, 2016)

shq said:


> refat1993 said:
> 
> 
> > is it only me?
> ...


When did you apply and in which category? Can you please tell me your points? Thanks in advance


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> July is it mate.
> 
> Been waiting since October last year.I just increased points in Feb.




I've been waiting for you to get an invite for ages too haha. Hopefully they don't severely limit the number of accountant invites in July like they did last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> I've been waiting for you to get an invite for ages too haha. Hopefully they don't severely limit the number of accountant invites in July like they did last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know right
I'm happy you have 65 points as well.With the increase in slots for auditors,I'm over the moon


----------



## djnidz (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Im a Technical Writer with 8+ years of experience and have submitted my EOI under Subclass 190 with a SkillSelect score of 70 - PTE - Proficient. I've submitted the EOI in April 2016 to NSW. The occupation is under CSOL. Are there any chances of getting an invitation?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> You know right
> 
> I'm happy you have 65 points as well.With the increase in slots for auditors,I'm over the moon




Yes I was fully expecting for the quota to go down even further after being in hellish limbo this entire year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## German1492 (Mar 1, 2016)

Inviteeeed :d


----------



## Abhishek Godyal (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Members,
I have one query, In the point breakup of my EOI, one criteria, which is year of experience in Australia is coming and it is less than one year with no points awarded for it
But I have not filled this option anywhere in my EOI because I haven't worked in Australia.
So my question is does this option come in every bodies EOI point breakup or is it coming in my EOI only.

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

jebs said:


> Congrats Mate. Which category?


189 
Job 2336

60 points (15 qualification, 25 age, 20 english)
applied on 8th of june


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

Shreya091 said:


> When did you apply and in which category? Can you please tell me your points? Thanks in advance


60 points applied on 8th of june 
for 189 job 2336
points are 60 (20 english, 15 qualification, 25 age)


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

German1492 said:


> Inviteeeed :d


COngratz man  
good luck with the remainder of the process


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

refat1993 said:


> COngratz man
> good luck with the remainder of the process


Congratulations to everyone who have received their ITA. Nows the time to arrange for the required documents and funds. Plan well before rushing to lodge the Visa

Best wishes with your applications


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

with 60points for 2613xx, can we expect invites on July? what was the trend last year?


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

As per last trends, 2613XX may need atleast 65 points in July round.


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

Any idea 263111 with 60 pointer the chances for getting this round ?


----------



## Nmongiya (Jun 22, 2016)

in July 2015, lowest cleared points for 2613 was 65


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

alexisLG said:


> Any idea 263111 with 60 pointer the chances for getting this round ?


I have exactly same credentials even applied EOI on same date 

Lets see what happens in July 2016 rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

What ar the chances of accountants general with 55 plus 6 points nsw ss 190 ?
And any chance for invite to external auditors with 55 plus 5 state sponsorship with eoi lodged on June 2015?


----------



## alexisLG (Apr 9, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> I have exactly same credentials even applied EOI on same date
> 
> Lets see what happens in July 2016 rounds. :fingerscrossed:


yeah! I think I saw u in Immi 

all the best! keep us update if you got the invitation!
:eyebrows:


----------



## Shreya091 (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there anyone who got invited with 60+5 points in 190 in general accountant category??


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have applied for.my EOI on 3rd June 2016 with 65 points under 2613 software engineer category.

Can I expect the ITA in the july round?

Heard from my immigration agent that she is still waiting for people with 65 points and for.whom the DOE is in the month of March 2016. I am not sure if that info is right as I can see in this thread that a person who applied on 14 Apr 2016 with 65 points have got the invite in the 22nd may round.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

When did you apply for your EOI?


----------



## avamsi311 (May 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
June is done, congrats to all those who got invited and those who are waiting, new financial year looks promising...

Any links for EOI invitation July 2016 between????? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani (Jun 22, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> When did you apply for your EOI?


I applied on June 3 2016


----------



## Shreya091 (Jun 21, 2016)

Is there anyone who has 60+5 points and still waiting for EOI in the general accountant category


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Aramani said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > When did you apply for your EOI?
> ...



Mate its going to be tough time. There are 60 pointers waiting since December 12th.No one knows what's going to be the state of 60 pointers this year. However I see the quota increase this year. Let's hope for the best and be aware the waiting period is going to be huge and heavy. This is the ground reality


----------



## Gagan_Aus (May 31, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to submit my EOI but in the qualification part, do I have to mention Year 12( 12th Standard) and Professional Year as well or just Master’s degree is sufficient?

I will appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Your master degree along with supporting document should be fine


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello All,
Anyone started new thread for July month invitations?
Any guess when would be nexT round of invitations?
Praying to god to start getting invitations for 60 pointers.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello All,
> Anyone started new thread for July month invitations?
> Any guess when would be nexT round of invitations?
> Praying to god to start getting invitations for 60 pointers.


There already is one, which I'm sure you'll find on page 1 or 2 of the forum.

EDIT: Here's the link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7409-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round.html


----------



## daniel_electrician (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi guys. 
I submitted my EOI on 08/08/2016
Visa 190
55+5(NSW).
Occupation: 341111 electrician (general)

Does someone know when could I get an invitation?
I couldn't find any topic regarding trades invitations. 

Hope that I can get it soon. 

Any feedback would be appreciated! 
Thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufyan.h (Aug 10, 2016)

hi guys 
i have already submit my application with to NSW subclass 190 with 60 + 5 = 65 under the occupation of system analyses 26112 
and subclass 189 with 60 

my question is when i might get an invitation to apply for any of the above subclasses 

thanks


----------



## Sufyan.h (Aug 10, 2016)

hi guys 
i have already submit my application with to NSW subclass 190 with 60 + 5 = 65 under the occupation of system analyses 26112 
and subclass 189 with 60 

my question is when i might get an invitation to apply for any of the above subclasses 

thanks


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Mate,

Not actually in that role but in 261313....Lets keep our fingers crossed to get NSW invitations


----------

